# ANTICIPATION!!!!!!



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Anyone else wired for Goat season??

In my hunting party we have 2 any tags and 2 doe kid tags.
Anyone else want to speak up on success on getting tags??


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

I am extremely excited as well. I finally got a buck tag for my unit. This was the 3rd year applying. My gratis application even got turned down 4 years ago due to such a high number of gratis applicants. I am pumped and ready to go!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am pumped up! We got buck tags two years ago, and again this year. WOW! I am excited to see if the monster i missed two years ago that has haunted my dreams is still running around. Hopefully he gives me alittle better shot this time. But yea it should be fun. Shoot stright boys. :sniper:


----------

